
Startup uses fake ridesharing job ads to trick users into applying for car loans - Geekette
https://pando.com/2015/11/13/cuban-backed-breeze-uses-fake-ridesharing-job-ads-trick-users-applying-car-loans/733132b46a4b9dc21177b83e16b7e85db4197c46/
======
a3n
Volkswagon. Breeze. Whatever.

